# Square panels with track saw?



## Njner (Sep 13, 2016)

For the guys using track saws or equivalent, how are you making sure you're getting square panels? If you're registering cut lines off factory edges what are you using to make sure the factory edges are perpendicular?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I cannot go past my TSO GRS-16 PE...

Check out *TommyMick*'s post her.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Years ago I bought drywall square that hangs in my garage and when I break down sheet goods i use for laying out. Hasn't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

> I cannot go past my TSO GRS-16 PE...
> 
> Check out *TommyMick* s post her.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Holy crap, I never knew I needed this until now!!!
Thanks for posting that link. I watched the video and can't live without them!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Years ago I bought drywall square that hangs in my garage and when I break down sheet goods i use for laying out. Hasn't steered me wrong yet.
> 
> - Sparks500


got one myself but i use my track saw to break down sheet goods then finish up on the table saw.this is just my preference.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

potzz, do you have the DeWalley track square, or the one Duck posted?










https://www.dewalt.com/products/accessories/tool-accessories/saw-accessories/track-saw-accessories/tracksaw-tsquare/dws5027

I agree with the overcut with the track saw. Heck you do it, or maybe should do it with solid stock when you do a rough breakdown. Don't see why a fella wouldn't with even harder to handle sheet goods. Get em down to easily manageable, then finish them off on the table saw.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have one of these https://www.woodpeck.com/accessories/festool-aftermarket-accessories/woodpeckers-adjustable-track-square.html

I am still a little ashamed at how much is costs, but I liked the features and have had great luck using it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

$350? Seriously? I can afford them, but on just on principle I wouldn't buy a Woodpecker product if I were a millionaire!!

The TSO is a little more reasonable.

But truthfully, an accurate framing or drywall square also works.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> I cannot go past my TSO GRS-16 PE...
> 
> Check out *TommyMick* s post her.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Great idea but I have the DeWalt system. It is unfortunate the way that DeWalt built the track to be double sided.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> potzz, do you have the DeWalley track square, or the one Duck posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> $350? Seriously? I can afford them, but on just on principle I wouldn t buy a Woodpecker product if I were a millionaire!!
> 
> The TSO is a little more reasonable.
> 
> ...


i agree,i dont mind spending money on quality tools but 350 for that is rediculous.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

> Years ago I bought drywall square that hangs in my garage and when I break down sheet goods i use for laying out. Hasn't steered me wrong yet.
> 
> - Sparks500
> 
> ...


That's what I do too. But I'm pretty impressed with how close everything comes out with the tracksaw.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I have one of these https://www.woodpeck.com/accessories/festool-aftermarket-accessories/woodpeckers-adjustable-track-square.html
> 
> I am *still a little ashamed* at how much is costs, but I liked the features and have had great luck using it.
> 
> - TechTeacher04


I wouldn't be ashamed unless you forced the kids to take an extra paper round and the missus a 3rd. job to pay for it. 
If you need mitre cuts on sheet goods then it would be invaluable as there is no way you could do that *accurately* any other way that I could think of… and if not, just write it off as a premature senior's moment… much like the previous elections (and I'm not referring to that Chinese bedroom incident).

Either way, I can just about guarantee you that if you didn't buy it, you could point at your bank account and say… "*There's the money I saved in not buying that expensive 'pecker…*"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Duck, you quack me up.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

While I've made a lot of kitchens and cabinets with the track-saw, mostly now I just use the track saw for rough cutting and then trim on the table saw. It's more steps, but the table saw is just more accurate. Track saw for rough cut because I can't manhandle a sheet of plywood over the saw.

You must square up the end of a sheet of plywood before registering your cuts or you may be unhappy with the track-saw results which can be very accurate. Plywood 1/16" out of square is pretty common, and that's too sloppy for me. When I had a shop with a big sliding saw, that was the first step with each new piece of plywood, square up one end.

(I use an old track-saw system from a company called Eureka Zone They provided a square that attaches to the track. (no longer see it for sale). The track is 54" long and the T part that butts to the plywood is about 20" long…so its a big t-square, bigger than the drywall squares. Can cross cut pretty accurately, but the square needs to be adjusted before each use, because it's adjustable, which is handy when you want to do non-90 degree cuts…but wish it were a fixed 90 degrees.)


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking at the cost of those systems, mine is a bargain for my truetrac saw guide one at $129.99 with a 2' track. It works really well and easy to set up. Dan


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I just got the instarailsquare xl from Festool. It does the squaring stuff well, but also has 24 inches laid out so for narrower pieces after making a cut you can just go over to the next dimension, Mark it and slide the track over to the mark. Pretty easy. I'm super impressed. Haven't used the dogs yet, but the little swing stops are great.

https://www.festoolproducts.com/insta-railsquare-xl-track-saw-square-w-insta-dogs-for-festool-makita-rails.html


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just got the instarailsquare xl from Festool. It does the squaring stuff well, but also has 24 inches laid out so for narrower pieces after making a cut you can just go over to the next dimension, Mark it and slide the track over to the mark. Pretty easy. I'm super impressed. Haven't used the dogs yet, but the little swing stops are great.
> 
> https://www.festoolproducts.com/insta-railsquare-xl-track-saw-square-w-insta-dogs-for-festool-makita-rails.html
> 
> - RobS888


perhaps youll show us some examples of your woodworking using this product ?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"how are you making sure you're getting square panels?"

By checking diagonal measurements.

"If you're registering cut lines off factory edges what are you using to make sure the factory edges are perpendicular?"

Generally speaking most folks cut off the factory edges, super easy using a track saw. I can't recall using a factory edge.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> "how are you making sure you're getting square panels?"
> 
> By checking diagonal measurements.
> 
> ...


exactly you cant assume there right.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just got the instarailsquare xl from Festool. It does the squaring stuff well, but also has 24 inches laid out so for narrower pieces after making a cut you can just go over to the next dimension, Mark it and slide the track over to the mark. Pretty easy. I'm super impressed. Haven't used the dogs yet, but the little swing stops are great.
> 
> https://www.festoolproducts.com/insta-railsquare-xl-track-saw-square-w-insta-dogs-for-festool-makita-rails.html
> 
> ...


maybe im interested in that tool and would like to see how well it works,im not critcizing anything.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I just got the instarailsquare xl from Festool. It does the squaring stuff well, but also has 24 inches laid out so for narrower pieces after making a cut you can just go over to the next dimension, Mark it and slide the track over to the mark. Pretty easy. I'm super impressed. Haven't used the dogs yet, but the little swing stops are great.
> 
> https://www.festoolproducts.com/insta-railsquare-xl-track-saw-square-w-insta-dogs-for-festool-makita-rails.html
> 
> ...


Sorry friend you are way past the benefit of the doubt stage.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Woodpecker products are a perfect example of what all "made-in-America" tools will cost if we stop having tools made in China. That same Woodpecker tool would probably cost about $40 if made in China. I would prefer to buy tools made in America, even if it will cost me a lot more; just have to save up more like we did back before 1960. Back when I was a kid, I would save up my allowance money for a few weeks before buying the tool I wanted; no instant gratification.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Woodpecker products are a perfect example of what all "made-in-America" tools will cost if we stop having tools made in China. That same Woodpecker tool would probably cost about $40 if made in China. I would prefer to buy tools made in America, even if it will cost me a lot more; just have to save up more like we did back before 1960. Back when I was a kid, I would save up my allowance money for a few weeks before buying the tool I wanted; no instant gratification.
> 
> - MrRon


I don't think it is quite that bad, products could be made here for less than woodpeckers. I think their prices are way out of line, same with TSO, just not as bad.


----------

